# Looking for remote coding companies



## alana310 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello,  I am looking to code remotely on a part time basis.  What are good companies to work for?  Also, please share any good/bad experiences that you or a friend have experienced.  Thank you!


----------



## cordelia (Dec 10, 2014)

I have had good experiences with Peak, Precyse and Pyramid. I have also heard that IOD is pretty good as well.


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------

